# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my tank journal + process



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

any questions and suggestions are welcome!
the tank has been setup for 2 weeks. within a week, i did some rearranging. planning to add java fern + driftwood + fish + riccia

at the beginning after filling









HOT magnum took care of the dust in 5 hours









close ups:

















3 days later bacteral bloom. you can see my jungle fizz factory co2 bell








milky








side view:









did 95% water change, planted new plants, filled:









bacterial bloom has not gone away after the water change:









added 30 more watts of light in the white HD fixture. inserted carbon in filter. bloom is gone.








clear tank, fuzzy picture:









today added the micro sword:








tank area:








cleaning micro sword before adding.








2 days later, you can see the growth about 2 inch in the rotala already. also you see diy co2 setup.









specs:
10 gallon (standard)
45 watts. full spec + 4100k + bad bulb, switching to 5500k soon.
100% reg flourite
ferts: postash + jobes fern root sticks.
filter: ac 200. floss/foam/foam
plants: rotala, jungle val,amazon sword,1 tiger lotus leaf(rest were rotted from LFS, the only leaf i got left popped out my gravel 2 days after planting),micro swords,hydrocotyle,cyperus

will update regularly on request and upon interest. thanks for looking. comments and ?s welcome.[/img]

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Mon July 28 2003 at 11:22 AM.]


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

any questions and suggestions are welcome!
the tank has been setup for 2 weeks. within a week, i did some rearranging. planning to add java fern + driftwood + fish + riccia

at the beginning after filling









HOT magnum took care of the dust in 5 hours









close ups:

















3 days later bacteral bloom. you can see my jungle fizz factory co2 bell








milky








side view:









did 95% water change, planted new plants, filled:









bacterial bloom has not gone away after the water change:









added 30 more watts of light in the white HD fixture. inserted carbon in filter. bloom is gone.








clear tank, fuzzy picture:









today added the micro sword:








tank area:








cleaning micro sword before adding.








2 days later, you can see the growth about 2 inch in the rotala already. also you see diy co2 setup.









specs:
10 gallon (standard)
45 watts. full spec + 4100k + bad bulb, switching to 5500k soon.
100% reg flourite
ferts: postash + jobes fern root sticks.
filter: ac 200. floss/foam/foam
plants: rotala, jungle val,amazon sword,1 tiger lotus leaf(rest were rotted from LFS, the only leaf i got left popped out my gravel 2 days after planting),micro swords,hydrocotyle,cyperus

will update regularly on request and upon interest. thanks for looking. comments and ?s welcome.[/img]

[This message was edited by chinaboy1021 on Mon July 28 2003 at 11:22 AM.]


----------



## irie_eyes (Jul 12, 2003)

Nice. 
I'm also planning a tank of that size.
Looks like that room also needs some stuff also.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Where did you find that 2x15w flourescent fixture? Is it DIY? If so, could you please tell me how you did it?

THANKS!

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

i found it at home depot. it's suppose to be a under cabinet light. it came with a plastic covering, but i removed that so the light can shine better. ill post a pic soon.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks CB,

I went out and got one today. I found it on clearance for $20. I'm not sure I find any difference between the *intensity* with this fixture plus a single 15w, and only 2x 15w single fixtures, but it certainly does provide better *coverage*.

Thanks again.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

20 bucks? btw, my 35 bucks is CND>


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

At any rate, it is less money then a single 15w fixture from All-Glass. I was a little bothered by the light "spillage" out of the back of the fixture, but I draped some aluminum foil down the back and it seems to have redirected it. Out of sight. out of mind









Thanks again.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

okay, im gonna do the foil right now. better than nothing, its not like my wall is reflecting into the tank. question is, foil or white paper with that glossy coat on it. it was left over from a school project.


----------



## irie_eyes (Jul 12, 2003)

Yea, that light is pretty nice.
Think I'll go check it out.
Just wondering from anyone, would removing the plastic be bad for the light considering the moisture?
Some lights they have it mounts to have it hovering over the tank to let the moisture out...


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by irie_eyes:
> Yea, that light is pretty nice.
> ...


IME the light would have no problem from moisture (I have owned this unit before). If you are worried you can use a glass top...


















66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Glossy white paper will look better for sure. It will be less durable, though. I think that the paper and foil wil be similar in efficiency.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

updated pic. getting hair algae. getting a rosey barb, lowering light on time. or getting rid of micro swords if i can find a replacement foregrounder. few anubias probably. switched a warm white bulb to a 6700K. amazing noticeable grown within 12 hours.


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi chinaboy, can you take pics of the entire co2 system? Including the diffuser and check valve.

I want to make a DIY co2 system. Can I use a regular airstone as the diffuser?


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

here's an updated pic take today. all my plants are giong crazy. i removed the micro swords because i dont want to chance infecting my tank wtih hair algae.










for my co2, the diffuser is my filter. i dont have a check valve. i like keeping it simple. btw its a diy co2, so its real simple


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by chinaboy1021:
> i dont have a check valve. i like keeping it simple. btw its a diy co2, so its real simple


You might want to rethink this. Including a check valve would hardly make things complex, and given it's low price it's a pretty sound investment to help you avoid disaster.

 
(Click for pics)


----------



## Kim (Aug 1, 2003)

Chinaboy how do you use your hob filter as the diffuser?


----------

